# Teaching Secondary Math in Germany (Bayern) with British PGCE



## andrey69ch (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello,
Can someone tell me how easy it is to get a Teaching / Secondary Math Job in Germany (Bayern) with a PGCE/Qualified Teacher Status from the UK (ideally in a Gymnasium, but if it is too difficult, would consider other options)? I speak German fluently (have Grosses Deutsches Sprachdiplom, C2). Any advice/recommendations are highly appreciated. I assume there is an process for recognition of foreign diplomas, which can be long and costly. Any recommendations for Websites for local teaching Jobs would also be very helpful.
Thank you.
Andrey


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

have a look here: http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...Lxhv_ssC1M8kEqzK4BsHM5A&bvm=bv.71198958,d.bGE

In Germany every country has its own Ministery of Education and culture affairs,
so you have to get in contact for the approval of diplomas f.e. in Munich.


----------

